# Poorboys Black Hole Review - Awesome!



## jamrowls

In brief, WOW!

I applied it at a low speed with a Souns SFX3 pad on a Kestral DAS-6. With the DA the application was very easy with and gave a very consistant covering.

The diffrence is simply night and day, as ever I had trouble getting a decent photo but it does show it. However in the flesh I just couldn't believe the finish it gives.
It does a very good job of filling any swirls and RDS and gives a really wet look.

I have to say no other product has impressed me as much as this, I was more impressed by a Black Hole 50/50 than a Swriled to Polished 50/50 :doublesho Its like Grey to Black!

Seriously good product, anyway here is a pic (really doesn't do it justice).


----------



## GIZTO29

I think this stuff is awesome but only applied by hand. There was a definite difference from my bonnet (done) to the wing (not done). The shine and wetness of the finish was awesome but i have to say the swirls were still evident. I have some pics in the Showroom.:thumb: Cant help wishing i had a G220 though!:buffer:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121275


----------



## Vyker

Looks good!


----------



## Mr THX

Anyone know if this is available to buy retail (ie in a shop) in the Yorkshire area???


----------



## Dave KG

Thats definitely clear to see, nice 50/50. Good product, the Black Hole


----------



## Jochen

Indeed, Black Hole is amazing. White Diamond smells nicer though! :lol:


----------



## Dream Machines

holy crap that's a difference
very similar to the diff between polished half and polished and c1 coated half of a door
Prima Amigo and Blackfire GEP are my favourites and give that effect but not sure if quite to that exact level


----------



## xxxmerlin

looks great!


----------



## splat

Hi tried it on my pearlescent dark blue Golf Not as good a result as expected its in excellent condition but the minor swirls were not covered. Going to try it on a flat black.


----------



## bmerritt87

Mr THX said:


> Anyone know if this is available to buy retail (ie in a shop) in the Yorkshire area???


Motor geek in Dewsbury are poorboys distributors or clean your car in Huddersfield. Used both and very good!


----------



## bmerritt87

Oops just seen that was asked in 2009, I'm guessing he will have found some by now :lol:


----------



## pee

I have to agree blackhole is a great product as is white diamond. That's a great 50/50 shot


----------



## -Raven-

Amigo > Black Hole every time. Especially on black!


----------

